# Cabomba caroliniana 'Silver-Green'



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*CABOMBA CAROLINIANA 'SILVER-GREEN'*

*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* Medium High
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Cabombaceae
*Genus:* Cabomba
*Region:* Cultivar
*Location:* Cultivar
*Size:* Stem width 2 inches
*Growth Rate:* Fast
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* No

*Description:*

More information coming soon.

Photo #1: US and International Copyright 2011 by khanzer22 All Rights Reserved


----------

